# where to position heatmat/thermostat sensor



## Trissai (Apr 25, 2010)

Where would be the best place to position my heat mat and the sensor for the thermostat??

i have an exo terra 30x30x45 will put an eco earth layer in tonight of about 1-2 inches and has the exo terra background in also. 

would the heat mat work properly underneath and does the sensor go at the top??

its for a crested gecko so only needs to be hitting between 21-24*c


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

You probably won't need any heat for a Crestie, normal room temperature is usually enough for them :2thumb:. If you do need a heat mat then it would be best going on the wall of the Exo-Terra with the sensor inside. I am looking into getting a Crestie so been talking to people & the general opinion is they don't need extra heat (this is the mistake many people make, in thinking they need heat when they don't really).


----------



## nooney165 (Mar 28, 2010)

corny girl said:


> *You probably won't need any heat for a Crestie, normal room temperature is usually enough for them :2thumb:. If you do need a heat mat then it would be best going on the wall of the Exo-Terra with the sensor inside*. I am looking into getting a Crestie so been talking to people & the general opinion is they don't need extra heat (this is the mistake many people make, in thinking they need heat when they don't really).


 :2thumb: best just to do that but i would have a heatmat on the back wall just incase of temp drops because of winter :2thumb:


----------



## Trissai (Apr 25, 2010)

I wanted a heat mat as more of a back up as this will be my first winter in this house and already have had mornings where it has been a bit chilly. Better safe than sorry imo.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

My house can get cold at night but so far the temp hasn't dropped below 21*C, vivs & RUBs haven't dropped below about 23.5*C in the cool ends (room my reps are in is north facing so gets no sun in it at all). When i get a Crestie it's Exo-Terra will be put on top of my viv stack, the top viv is heated using a Habistat reptile radiator. The top of the viv gets quite warm so this should be ideal for the Crestie (if i need any extra heat i will put a small mat on the side of the tank, on a stat of course).


----------

